# USB Tethering with iPad Pro



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

HI Gang,

I'm trying my best to move my photography workflow to include only my iPad. Mostly because my iMac is on its death bed, but also because I feel we should almost be at the point where it's possible.

That may or may not work out, but, what I'm wondering is if anyone knows of a solution to USB tether a DSLR to an iPad, and use the iPad to control shooting? I have the lightning to USB dongle, and it works for importing, but I'm curious about actually controlling the camera. FWIW, it's a Nikon D7100.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I did a google search and this came up, not sure if it will do what you need.
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/camranger-wireless-dslr-camera-control/id552765874?mt=8

Surprised no one has come up with an option for this, seems like a no brainer for those in the photo industry.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Wonderings,

Took a peek, but it requires an additional device. Was hoping to just do it straight via USB. Oh well, was just a nice to have.

It may be a restriction on the iOS side, because I believe there are solutions for Android. That's definitely NOT worth it


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

polywog said:


> Thanks Wonderings,
> 
> Took a peek, but it requires an additional device. Was hoping to just do it straight via USB. Oh well, was just a nice to have.
> 
> It may be a restriction on the iOS side, because I believe there are solutions for Android. That's definitely NOT worth it


Very well could be. When I was googling it I came across a site asking for the same thing and there was no answer for it.


----------

